# Think I will be joining fifth wheelers



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well very early this year I decided I was interested in a fiver and posted on here that I was, After some negative comments (From MH owners) I decided to investigate.

The negative posts were :-

Always have to reverse into pitch.
Need great length as truck needs to be in line for hitching etc
need very large pitches
If you break down your are stuck

Well this year during our journey across Europe and Greece we decided to take note of all the above and we stayed at more sites than we normally do on purpose to check them out (For the Above) and here is what we discovered out of 33 sites we visited.

We had to reverse into 29 of the 33 pitches and 2 of the remaining four were drive through so it wouldnt matter, actually a great number were drive through it was just that we counted them as not being which we decided after a while was wrong but it was too late then so we continued as we were, In fact only 1 of the sites would have been a foreseeable problem as the pitches were narrow with trees down the sides and the approach was also just wide enough for a MH, But even as a MH owner I would not fancy going back there and that was at (near) Venice.

Great length is not needed as Unit can be unhitched/hitched at any angle and this was demonstrated to me at Lincoln show.

Bigger pitches are not needed and a standard pitch would be fine, everywhere we went the pitch was wide enough for our MH and also to extend the awning 2.75 metre and also with room to spare.

a fiver is as long as a caravan and motorhome at from 19' to very long just the same as a MH, the width is exactly the same as a Caravan or MH (Normal) at 7'6", with the extenders there is an additional 3' , also at the other side there is an awning which can be set at any width so no problems with pitches, I also used pitches in Europe that allowed room for the Unit be it MH or caravan plus awning plus car so on these there would be no problem at all.

If you break down you are stuck, Why?, It is just the same as if you break down in your MH or Caravan/car with the exception that they have to tow you with your trailer or as many break down companies already have the facility to tow a slide hitch trailer also I understand there is someone setting up a network of Fiver users that are available to tow a unit to position it so owners can camp till vehicle is repaired

The outcome was somewhat surprising as before we have not taken so much notice of the above, and so we decided to research further on our way home and we stayed at a lot of wild camping sites and not on any of them would we have had a problem with a fiver.

The length of the unit we think we have decided on is 27' and as the unit hitches onto the back of a 4X4 truck it is in actual fact shorter than a Caravan and car.

The cost is less, at least half price of a MH new
The running costs drop down to maintenance only, ie no Tax, No separate insurance, (There is insurance obviously but not as much as for a Motor Home)
I have ALL the benefits of a MH and some more.

Yes, I think I am sold.

So I think my Adria will be up for sale soon, I am making Final decision at NEC.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Les,

Best of luck on your decision, you have to go with what is right for you.

Steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

So next time you are on route looking for a layby to pull into for a cuppa and its piddling down with rain perhaps you will think "oh bugger"?

Have you enquired about ferry costs with a 5th wheeler. I know that towing a trailer is hideously expensive compared with a Caravan. But how to they clasify 5ivers?

Horses for courses.

C.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> So next time you are on route looking for a layby to pull into for a cuppa and its piddling down with rain perhaps you will think "oh bugger"?
> 
> Have you enquired about ferry costs with a 5th wheeler. I know that towing a trailer is hideously expensive compared with a Caravan. But how to they clasify 5ivers?
> 
> ...


Ferry is exactly same as I always went on the over 8 metre cost anyway, We have checked with P&O at Hull and also Minoan who we always travel with, They have it in Car / Caravan class.

As for the cuppa well when we pull up anywhere the wife smokes and she wont smoke in the MH so I cannot foresee any problems, But where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I s insurance any cheaper than caravan insurance as I would assume it would be much more difficult for anyone to steal a 5th wheeler without a suitable tow vehicle?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So, out of interest Les, why not tow an ordinary caravan? You don't need a 4X4 truck to tow it, and I'm sure it's a great deal cheaper.

Gerald


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> So, out of interest Les, why not tow an ordinary caravan? You don't need a 4X4 truck to tow it, and I'm sure it's a great deal cheaper.
> 
> Gerald


No a very great difference in the two.

When I first started touring/Camping I had a caravan, What I didn't like was having to keep fetching water and then emptying waste water and all in small containers of 40 litres and when raining it takes time to fill one then prime it etc, There is virtually No storage and of course the towing weight problem, The caravan was better laid out but lacked in all these other places.

With a fiver I have 50 gallon fresh water tank 60 gallon waste water tank 70 litre black water tank, Vast storage facilities and an 1100 kilo storage weight even after full tanks on the the truck and persons on board.

As for 4X4 Truck that is not an extra I already have it.

As for Insurance charlievan I have not got exact quote yet but I will put it on when I know, I have an estimate of £150 pa New for Old.
But nothing in writing yet.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have to agree i Really like these, i could go for one for sure!! it just looks like the right thing to own


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck with your fifth wheeler, we now own our second, and loving it.

Cavaqueen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the idea of 5 wheeler,
biggest drawback is that i would ot be able to store at home.

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I like the idea of 5 wheeler,
> biggest drawback is that i would ot be able to store at home.
> 
> Dave p


Hi Dave why not?, From what I remember about your type of MH is that it is about same length as a fiver @ 27'.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Although i have a 90 ft drive the garden is split into a turning area with garden Then thro gates to front of bungalow. I can only just turn 6.5 metre mh round..
Cannot reverse out onto main road as we are just under the crest of a hill.
And hidden from aproaching traffic.

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> With a fiver I have 50 gallon fresh water tank 60 gallon waste water tank 70 litre black water tank, Vast storage facilities and an 1100 kilo storage weight even after full tanks on the the truck and persons on board.


Hi Les

Thanks for the reply. I can see your point (and I'm glad you didn't think my post was antagonistic  ). Having camped with my caravanning brothers, I watched them trundling up and down the caravan site with various containers. And if you have the truck already, then it's a done deal :wink:

I would also guess the a fifth wheel is more solidly-built than a caravan - they've always seemed that way to me. And, of course, if you have slides on it too 

Gerald


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Although i have a 90 ft drive the garden is split into a turning area with garden Then thro gates to front of bungalow. I can only just turn 6.5 metre mh round..
> Cannot reverse out onto main road as we are just under the crest of a hill.
> And hidden from aproaching traffic.
> 
> Dave p


Have you thought that you could maybe reverse into drive and not turn round then just hitch and drive out, That is what I intend to do, It was demonstrated to me at Lincoln just how these things can be reversed and into such small openings etc.

Gerald, No way would I think you were being antagonistic, reason being it is what the wife and I first thought when we first saw one on the road, Then when we viewed them the other week at Lincoln any doubt I had went, Going to NEC week Commencing 13th to double check and make my Final decision


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, Les.

So, are you thinking of a US 5er, or a British-built 5er?

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would be interested to see which place you will be buying from, as I have heard that a certain dealer in Wales is not very good with problem solving.But I hasten to add this is only third party converstion I heard when at a club rally and they were disscussing the merits of a 5er and who had bought one and the problems they had.   
I think they do have a niche in the market, the saving could be huge.

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A British designed made in US you can view them at http://www.calderleisure.co.uk/ . when we viewed them we were extremely impressed They have everything that is needed and then some, there is even an external entertainment centre with speakers under the awning and so on, Tv outside the lot.

All electrics are UK and there are plenty of sockets, I have spoken to a couple of owners and they say the braking system is fantastic, one of them (a woman ) cannot say enough, she got one last April and has already been all over in it, she used to have a MH and changed to one of these so she would have transport where she stayed, and that is one of the main reasons we first started looking as my knees are not as good as they used to be and I find I cannot cycle as far or as long, I also looked at getting a Smart car but that would mean Tax & Insurance for 3 vehicles My 4x4 which I need, the MH, The Smart car. and that was a No No.

This company also fit air suspension to your 4x4 and have it uprated at a VOSA station to allow for a greater Payload.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> I would be interested to see which place you will be buying from, as I have heard that a certain dealer in Wales is not very good with problem solving.But I hasten to add this is only third party converstion I heard when at a club rally and they were disscussing the merits of a 5er and who had bought one and the problems they had.
> I think they do have a niche in the market, the saving could be huge.
> 
> cabby


Heard the same about that company cabby 8O

look Here : - http://www.calderleisure.co.uk/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Les apart from being near the top of a hill, 10 people killed here in the first fourteen years that we lived here,my drive is also on a 20 % incline.

I cringe when Asda deliveries try to reverse off main road


dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Les apart from being near the top of a hill, 10 people killed here in the first fourteen years that we lived here,my drive is also on a 20 % incline.
> 
> I cringe when Asda deliveries try to reverse off main road
> 
> dave p


Oh Christ.

Buy a new House


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les,

Have fun with whatever you decide and remember whatever takes your fancy and ticks all the right boxes, is obviously the right vehicle for you.  

I know when we looked around the Celtic Rambler Fifth Wheeler at one of the outdoor motorhome shows, we were very impressed ..... It was absolutely beautiful and with the slideouts it was so spacious. 

Good luck and keep us all posted.  

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Buy a new house. I have one third of an acre plot no buidings in front or rear.
Value currently about £150k maybe a bit more.
Parking behind locked gates for Mh , scudo and undercover for 4 more cars and 3 motorbikes.

And best of all only 18 more payments of £52 per month :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Does Anybody know if it is possible and How to fit a Fiver Hitch to a Navara with a Roll Top, It is important I have a roll top.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Saddle tramp,

We have a roll top on our pickup, the fifth wheel company adjusted it for us so that we could keep it on the car and still hitch up.

With regards to the comments on the fifth wheel company, this is our second van from them, and their after sales service has been brilliant.

Cavaqueen


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.
When we looked at a lot of fivers 3-4 years ago a lot of them did not have double glazed windows so that must cause a lot of condensation. Are they now built with better windows.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Yes all fivers now have double glazing I understand, I know the one we are interested in Has got tinted double glazing.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi Saddle tramp,
> 
> We have a roll top on our pickup, the fifth wheel company adjusted it for us so that we could keep it on the car and still hitch up.
> 
> ...


Yes I have spoken to Fifth Wheel but they say that the hitch is a sliding hitch and costs more money It also weighs a lot and one person cannot remove the hitch when not in use.

I also add that I sent them an email and spoke to them over 10 days ago asking a question, They were going to get back to me by Monday, Thats Monday 28th Sept and as yet I still have not had a call about it.

I phoned them again yesterday re the hitch and was told that they would phone me back before 5, Still no call.

Last Wednesday after waiting for reply from them I sent Calder leisure the same question I sent it at 2123 and didnt expect an answer till next day at the earliest, I got my reply at 2147 the same night.

I was virtually sold on the Celtic Rambler even though I had not viewed one until I started getting ignored, and then I went onto 2 other forums that have fifth wheel users and I got a few bad reports from Ex Celtic Rambler owners.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I looked at the Celtic Rambler a few months back and was seriousley considering buying one. However when I was told the mpg I went off the idea , On person was getting 12 to the gallon Having said this what a fantastic wagon very impressive


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes it is very nice But also look here:- http://www.calderleisure.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=52456 Click on the little pics down left side for a big picture.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Yes it is very nice But also look here:- http://www.calderleisure.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=52456 Click on the little pics down left side for a big picture.


Very nice 

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > With a fiver I have 50 gallon fresh water tank 60 gallon waste water tank 70 litre black water tank, Vast storage facilities and an 1100 kilo storage weight even after full tanks on the the truck and persons on board.
> ...


Gerald you are so right I have always loved 5th wheelers and they start at £14k and the interior are lovely but I always thought they are really a Caravan --I have never thought about them being stronger than a Caravan and you are right.---But tell me that is a lot of force on the back of the truck. It only has one swivel point how does it manage to take all that weight and stay safe.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, you're right Loco, but it's no different to all of the artics on the roads out there! Just think, 40 ton or whatever, all held on one pin,about three inch diameter. If you get the chance, just have a look at an unhooked artic trailer. You'll be amazed at the size of the attachment pin. I'm not sure if the pin is the same size on fifth-wheelers but I suspect it is, no doubt others on here will know for sure.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Deleted duplicate post - why does this keep happening?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It only has one swivel point how does it manage to take all that weight and stay safe."

Mavis,

The same way 44 tonne articulated lorries do 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450588.html#450588

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had a quick look through this post again, but did not see any mention about weight.what is it on these fivers, including the tow vehicle.

cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is calculated as Train weight Cabby, ie the Navara (Which is the most popular Tower) Has a weight of 2200 kgs with a full tank and driver on board (These are Nissan stats) the train weight of a Navara is 5800 kgs so as standard it can tow a total of 3600 kgs, But now with mods ie air suspension and a couple of other bits I think, The train weight is replated by VOSA to 6500 kgs so it can now tow a fiver to max weight 4300 kgs But this also includes any extra passengers.

The one I am looking at has a weight of 3020 kgs so I can have a payload of around 1100 kgs and the wife.


----------



## AsherT (Apr 5, 2013)

*5th wheelers win every time for me*

Have to agree that the fifth wheelers win every time. Looked at loads of RVs and they are the ones which required bigger pitches to get in (not articulated like the 5th wheelers). Also don't need to take a tow vehicle drive around in when you get there. Mine doesn't even need a big American truck to tow it, just a Nissan Navara. The slideouts make them better than a normal sized caravan and they are also much more stable to tow. Only thing I will ever buy again. I love mine so much I'm now looking to upgrade from a single slide out to two slide outs, so if anyone is interested in buying mine (less than a year old), let me know. There is a post on here (though for some reason someone has closed the post so you will have to msg me if you want to view it). It's an Elkridge Express bunkhouse, 2012, for £24,000.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wife and I looked at 5ers at Lincoln Show in 2011 (we were considering an RV or 5er). My biggest disappointment with the 5ers was although they looked very nice, once you lifted a few cushions and looked in dark corners, the finish was rubbish. The seat cushions were sat on rough, cheap board with unfinished cut edges. Some of the metalwork was very low grade and tinny.

I would still consider a 5er to get round the C1 category at 70 years of age but I would be selective about which model I bought. The layout would have to be tweaked a bit to get what we like but that would not be major.

To tow one, I would not use a 'normal' pickup but would have a commercial vehicle with a twin cab and a cut down chassis instead. This would give more space in the cab for the dogs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 5th wheelers win every time for me*



AsherT said:


> . . . if anyone is interested in buying mine (less than a year old), let me know.


It might be an idea to subscribe Asher. Only £12.50 buys you advertising rights to all our members, and it also means they will be able to send you a personal message if they want to buy your fiver.

£23,987.50 is not a crippling discount! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Les, you obviously didn't buy one, I don't think anyway, so what put you off eventually??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

could not be used on aires etc though could it

never actually seen one in the flesh so to speak

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh well that settles it for me then, stick with what we have, we like Aires.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bong!

And the winner of the oldest post to get a recent response competition is... SaddleTramp

Hurrah!! 

:wav: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I missed the date of the original post

but did note that Les was getting rid of an Adria and knew his van isn't an Adria now

Still didn't twig though

Aldra :lol:


----------

